# IAmAudi Publishes Gallery of Audi Forum Ingolstadt Parking Garage, One of our Favorite Places



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you ever visit the Audi Forum Ingolstadt, a definite must-see is the underground parking garage. While in most any other place a parking garage might be pretty mundane, not so at Audi's world headquarters. A quick stroll through the facility is always good for viewing a plethora of Audi Exclusive painted specials like RS cars, R8s and more. 

Check out the full collection of shots after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

